# Haydn: A Muscular Mozart



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> Animal the Drummer said:
> 
> 
> > No, he wouldn't have. While Haydn was a great composer in his own right, something to which Mozart himself would have attested, Mozart's unique genius would have found its voice one way or the other.
> ...


----------

